# Wounded Game Recovery Training



## EWill (Oct 26, 2021)

I'm working on training a dog for wounded game recovery and in need of more training material (blood, hide, feet etc.). I know it might be a long shot this time of year but if anyone takes a late season cow or is still processing this seasons harvest and would be willing/able to part with any helpful items, please let me know! 

Located near Salt Lake and will come pickup anything I can. Any other tips on finding this stuff would be appreciated as well, this my first tracking dog. Thanks. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

An excellent resource to train tracking is Don Abbey's book, Canine Tracking Guide: Training the All-Purpose Tracker

It is a very thorough and excellent method.


----------

